# my gang



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

tyson








jake








keira








monty








dee dee (the little one)








buster








millie


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww beautiful pictures *


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Who`s the big black & white beast on the sofa with the little dog?


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG what gorgeous fur babies xx


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

thats samson the dane that i fostered a while ago he is a handsome chap isnt he


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

blueribbonuk said:


> thats samson the dane that i fostered a while ago he is a handsome chap isnt he


He`s cracking looking,what age is he? Looks quite old.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Aww how cute! I especially like Jake and Millie - love big dogs!


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

believe it or not but samson is only 3 yrs old. he was so so skinny then but is doing really well in his new home.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I love all the pics but can I have Monty? Please....at least cyber own him...Jill


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

monty is my gobby git lol. yes you can cyber own him


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

blueribbonuk said:


> believe it or not but samson is only *3 yrs old*. he was so so skinny then but is doing really well in his new home.


 Looks older,good to hear he is young and doing well in his new home.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI you have a lovely brood. I love the bull mastiff. You must have a bigggggggggg garden!!!!


----------

